# S&W .40 Slow Motion



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

My camera does 240 frames per second slow motion, and I can capture some pretty cool stuff. Here's a Smith .40 cal in slomo.
View attachment handgun.MOV


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a lot of recoil for a .40 cal, but maybe its the slow motion.


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

A .40 is pretty big though; This one was shooting 6.8 grains of Longshot.


----------

